# Post a new pic of your car



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Meaning, one that has never been posted

Downtown Houston, August 2003


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

This has been posted once before, but not here. 
Anyway, in my driveway at home:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

from today


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Taken a few months ago...










Or... (taken just minutes ago)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I was planning on taking some pics today anyway to get some of that nice fall foliage...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

From a few weeks ago...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

From detailing day:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> Meaning, one that has never been posted


Bimmerfest East, Labor Day weekend 2003:










It's deja vu all over again...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Taken after I left Zaino's dark embrace...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> from today


:bow: :bow:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Another good one from earlier today...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Playing with its big brothers*

*Luckenback, TX (Spring '03 Hill Country Drive)*


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

From a local meet.

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=21511>


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Why doesn't my attachment display like others? :dunno:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

mquetel said:


> This has been posted once before, but not here.
> Anyway, in my driveway at home:


Mquetel, that blue is simply amazing :yikes:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

RCK said:


> Why doesn't my attachment display like others? :dunno:


I was going to ask the same question? How do you get attachments to display in full size? :dunno:

I ended up using the "insert image" command and referencing an external source.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*One from this weekend*

Nice shine....


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> RCK said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't my attachment display like others? :dunno:
> ...


It's the difference between attaching your image, which uploads it to bimmerfest and linking the image from another website, like in my case to some web hosting I have elsewhere on the internet. Below is the tool you use when authoring your post:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I cheated. I attached an image, then clicked to get the full version, edited the post, and slapped in <img src=bimmerfestURL>


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

atyclb said:


> Sweet! Base model or S model Boxster?
> 
> :AF330i:


That's a 911, buddy.


----------



## mrmpl (Jan 10, 2004)

*2K 5er*


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## gf44108 (Jun 5, 2003)

*gf44108*

330xi


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## m5next (Oct 9, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> Meaning, one that has never been posted
> 
> Downtown Houston, August 2003


----------



## gf44108 (Jun 5, 2003)

Performance Center January 2004


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

gf44108 said:


> Performance Center January 2004


sweet looking xi :thumbup:


----------



## bozo (Dec 14, 2003)

*Bozo's M3*

What do you think?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

not a huge fan of the black wheels, but other than that... looking good :thumbup:


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Brief Break in Fresh Snow...Quick Detail!*

Break in snow....quick detail!


----------



## Gardyloo (Jun 21, 2003)

*Blu Bimmer in Broadwater*

Picked up our '03 325xi/Topaz in Nebraska, drove it home to Seattle. Stopped in Broadwater NE for a coke and thought the car looked cool against some brightly painted apartments out on the prarie.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Finally got some shots of my new summer wheels without snow in the background.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Taken this week


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Taken yesterday


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Freshly washed.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Today, after the final coat of Klasse....


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

One of many new shots I've just posted.


----------



## ec3 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Recent Pic*

Here's a recent pic.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

From last weekend's AutoX. Courtesy of Big Ed  :hi:


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

They're both filthy, but here's two I took this morning...first of the 5er and the other with my Rover as well.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Welp, I don't ever remember posting this picture here:


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

PCMIKE,


Nice! Very nice!
:thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

pcmike said:


> Welp, I don't ever remember posting this picture here:


Great picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*here mine*


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Barney's brother


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:smokin:










-


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

From a different angle 










sorry for the blur


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

How did you get your undercarriage so filthy?:yikes:


----------



## Latte (Jul 24, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> from today


Absolutely love this Alpina, looks so clean. What size wheels are those btw?

Here a quick snapshot of my car:


----------



## IINUTZ (May 9, 2004)




----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Still trying to figure out my new camera....










Alex


----------



## shogun (Dec 5, 2003)

Here


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

shogun said:


> Here


Nice MVRs !


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

*here she is....*


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Addison, Tx


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Washed for the first time in 2 weeks :bawling: Klasse is still on, though :thumbup:


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

​


----------



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Some euro pics...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I had to take the cargo hauler for an errand today.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

and my new "beater"


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Renee said:


> and my new "beater"


Wow!! :yikes: Nice beater, Renee!! :thumbup:


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Andy said:


> Wow!! :yikes: Nice beater, Renee!! :thumbup:


Thanks! Just picked it up on Saturday.

I now have a fun car for the winter. :thumbup: 100 HP more than the P5. :yikes:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Plaz said:


> ​




This one is great :thumbup:​


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> This one is great :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

just pick up the 911 on 11/14, here are some of best shot (well, IMHO) of the 911 and my 360


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy sucks :tsk:


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> Jimmy sucks :tsk:


agreed 

This picture makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Renee said:


> agreed
> 
> This picture makes me uncomfortable.


LOL.. guys, here is a "better" angle 










:eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Andy said:


> Wow!! :yikes: Nice beater, Renee!! :thumbup:


I like the coupe.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Bosch Euro headlights: $400
No front license plate ticket: $90
After 2 weeks of rainy weather still looking good without a wash: priceless


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> Bosch Euro headlights: $400
> No front license plate ticket: $90
> After 2 weeks of rainy weather still looking good without a wash: priceless


Sorry to hear about your no front license plate ticket. I am not sure if your aware that even though TX does require a front and back license plate there is nothing in the law requiring you to mount your front license plate to the front bumper. Having it on your dashboard should suffice as long at is visible from the front. This is a quote from DPS's web page http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/Misc/faq/faq_item.htm:



> How many license plates am I required to display?
> State law requires that you display two (2) license plates, one to the front and one to the rear. Placement or mounting of license plates is not defined.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Sorry to hear about your no front license plate ticket. I am not sure if your aware that even though TX does require a front and back license plate there is nothing in the law requiring you to mount your front license plate to the front bumper. Having it on your dashboard should suffice as long at is visible from the front. This is a quote from DPS's web page http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/Misc/faq/faq_item.htm:


Thanks for the info! I had my plate in the trunk, so I couldn't get away with it. Watch out for the U-turns under 59 at Bissonnet. Cops stand on the road shoulder and pull people over by hand for seatbelt, license plate, turn signal...anything you could think of.

BTW, I think I saw you on Post Oak heading north this past Saturday. We both were stuck in traffic, but after we passed Westheimer I lost you. I was ahead of you, tried to slow down so that you could catch up but got flashed by the car behind me, so...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> Thanks for the info! I had my plate in the trunk, so I couldn't get away with it. Watch out for the U-turns under 59 at Bissonnet. Cops stand on the road shoulder and pull people over by hand for seatbelt, license plate, turn signal...anything you could think of.
> 
> BTW, I think I saw you on Post Oak heading north this past Saturday. We both were stuck in traffic, but after we passed Westheimer I lost you. I was ahead of you, tried to slow down so that you could catch up but got flashed by the car behind me, so...


Yeap that was me and I thought that was you.  Who else would be driving a beautiful black M3 in showroom condition.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

JAWJr said:


> Some euro pics...


I don't know what it is... but this pic is really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

Taken an hour after I signed the papers after it stalled on the way home.


----------



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

tejenkins said:


> Taken an hour after I signed the papers after it stalled on the way home.


you've got to be kidding.... o_o i feel your pain bro


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

KwlAznKid said:


> you've got to be kidding.... o_o i feel your pain bro


Yep, I coaxed it to my street, loaded it on a flatbed, and didn't see my new car for another 2 weeks as they fixed it.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

The beautiful dashboard! And the scenery on the way to work isn't too bad, either.


----------



## smileform3 (Aug 23, 2004)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> just pick up the 911 on 11/14, here are some of best shot (well, IMHO) of the 911 and my 360


im afraid to ask you what your commuter is. :dunno:


----------



## joker465 (Aug 17, 2004)

first day


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

My car outside of my work... snowing...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on your strategic parking spot (to avoid door dings, I bet.  )


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


>


This kinda looks like my 996 cab, except totally different.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> My car outside of my work... snowing...


Those are Kahn wheels right? They actually look quite good on your car.

I had the same wheels in 17x8 on my previous car, IIRC they were heavier than average 18" wheels and got bent very easily -- I managed to bend all 4 of them


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)




----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Yup, I'm back in the northeast.*


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Salt to taste...


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

armaq said:


> Those are Kahn wheels right? They actually look quite good on your car.
> 
> I had the same wheels in 17x8 on my previous car, IIRC they were heavier than average 18" wheels and got bent very easily -- I managed to bend all 4 of them


Not sure what they are... they are stamped "MiM".. but I have also seen Vöxx wheels like these... :dunno:


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Congrats on your strategic parking spot (to avoid door dings, I bet.  )


 :rofl: This was New Year's week when half the american's were off and just about ALL of the german's... except me


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

armaq said:


> Those are Kahn wheels right?


.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

This is the only one I have that hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


> holy jaggies!


  :dunno:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> :dunno:


 What do you use to resize your pictures?

In that pic, where there should be normally straight lines, there are jagged ones instead (jaggies), probably from resizing.

edit: This is what I use. It's pretty good.http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/3000-2192-10021962.html


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

MrAirbags said:


> The resizing proggie was some free download from the net. Any better suggestions?


Free, lightweight, no-hassle, powerful image utility: http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Image Resizer
resize one or multiple pictures with a right click with this Microsoft app.

Image Resizer
This PowerToy enables you to resize one or many image files with a right-click.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

infranview is great, I use it a lot. But this power toy is faster and really easy to do multiple pics


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

First new pic of my car in awhile ...


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

my frozen car 
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43364>


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

L.A. today...


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Wingboot said:


> my frozen car
> <img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43364>


I'll give you a dollar if you open the top from the door lock, and shoot a video of it! 

my god, my car hasn't even been rained on.... 

--J


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

My garage queen.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Sean said:


> My garage queen.


 It's a beauty!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Autocrossing...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Sean said:


> My garage queen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Beautiful.

Alex


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

This is what Quebec winters does to cars. I hadn't washed it in 8 days. This is a little dirtier than the norm because there's been a lot of spray coming off of the roads. When it gets intensely cold (we've had -25C to -18C for over a week now) the city drops some funky blends on the roads. It's a mix of salt and calcium. I went to a contact-less car wash just after I took that pic. Not a big fan of the quality of the job but it's obviously better than what I started with. It will take 2 days to get back to pretty much the same amount of filth. This is probably the one downside to winter that I really do not like. In the summer I baby my car and spend hours cleaning it and then in the winter I have to deal with this.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

santiago said:


> This is what Quebec winters does to cars. I hadn't washed it in 8 days. This is a little dirtier than the norm because there's been a lot of spray coming off of the roads. When it gets intensely cold (we've had -25C to -18C for over a week now) the city drops some funky blends on the roads. It's a mix of salt and calcium. I went to a contact-less car wash just after I took that pic. Not a big fan of the quality of the job but it's obviously better than what I started with. It will take 2 days to get back to pretty much the same amount of filth. This is probably the one downside to winter that I really do not like. In the summer I baby my car and spend hours cleaning it and then in the winter I have to deal with this.


 I remember that from when I lived in Europe... I came back from Budapest in my Porsche 996 GT3 once and I was picking up someone from the Airport in Frankfurt am Main, I came walking back to my car that was parked on the curb... there is like 6 people standing around my car admiring the dirtyness of it... the backside was all black with a white crust and the front was just covered with that salt solution they spray on the roads in Austria and Hungary...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

JonathanIT said:


> I'll give you a dollar if you open the top from the door lock, and shoot a video of it!
> --J


Not Gonna Do It...Wouldn't Be Prudent.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

The roadster:









Here is the beater...


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Outside and inside my new 330i....*


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> *Outside and inside my new 330i....*


Good god, your sweet new car has been horribly maligned by jaggies. :yikes:

Please see the following:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1047782&postcount=189
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1047807&postcount=190

(or use another imaging tool that does smooth resizing)


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's a better daytime shot


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice pics guys..mines coming soon..


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

summer 04
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43849>


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bol said:


>


Very cool looking. How'd you do that?

Alex


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice pics, people. :thumbup:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Very cool looking. How'd you do that?
> 
> Alex


Took the picture during a little vacation this summer at a dam in BC(Revelstoke.)

Turned out a pretty good, I snapped a few others with some better reflections off the water. I had no idea how they'd turn out (cheap 35mm russian camera.)


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> from today


I showed my fiance and she said, "Hey it's eggplant colored!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Stereo Image Pairs*

The two images on the left in any given set provide a stereo3d view by crossing your eyes while looking at them and adjusting your focus until you see a 3d version centered between the two.

The two images on the right in any given set provide a stereo3d view by relaxing your eyes while looking at them and adjusting your focus until you see a 3d version centered between the two.




























#750


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

trikerider said:


> The two images on the left in any given set provide a stereo3d view by crossing your eyes while looking at them and adjusting your focus until you see a 3d version centered between the two.
> 
> The two images on the right in any given set provide a stereo3d view by relaxing your eyes while looking at them and adjusting your focus until you see a 3d version centered between the two.


This isn't a joke, right? :rofl: These images are so far apart...


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> This isn't a joke, right? :rofl: These images are so far apart...


Oh . . . I'm running my laptop rez at 1920 x 1200 and they're quite easy to view. 

You can either ramp up the rez on your monitor (temporarily) or sit further back.

I'll keep that in mind from here on out though. Sorry.

#750


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Last Sunday at the autocross, hitting a bunch of cones!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Alex


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jan 8, 2005)

Older, pre-clears........


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

A few pictures from the last couple weeks.

Pic 1: My cars first trip to the snow- Snow Summit (L.A. ski area)
Pic 2: A picture with my fathers 1999 328i- a neat comparison
Pic 3: Showing Bimmerfest pride
Pic 4: After removing the 330Ci off the back. Looks much cleaner

~Jon


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Wife left car outside last night(to coincide with first frost of the year).


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Clarke said:


> Wife left car outside last night(to coincide with first frost of the year).


 :thumbup: Did you and your wife re-enact that scene from Titanic?


----------



## vanos (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello to all :wave: , nice cars :yikes: My compliments!
These are my toys...
E46 330d MII Touring: for work  
Porsche GT2: for fun  
Yamaha R1 level 3: for more fun :rofl:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

*2002 530i*

My '02 530i

Will post the M3 when I get it.

Dean


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Clarke said:


> Wife left car outside last night(to coincide with first frost of the year).


Just make sure your neighbors don't see it.


----------



## ibaj (Mar 7, 2005)

*New to the BMW World!*

Hello all,

I just purchased a 2002 5-speed 330i with the Sport/Premium package from a local BMW Dealer in Southern California. This is my first BMW and I'm in LOVE, or is it LUST?? Anyways, I upgraded from a 2001 Acura CL Type S that was starting to have transmission issues. Here is a picture of my new 330i and thanks for the site. I will use the site to get familiar with my BMW.

ibaj


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mmm... E30sickle...


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Here are some I took this afternoon after a car wash!


----------



## ChadH (Sep 13, 2004)

Here are some pics of my 2001 330ci.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey CHAD....

Your car is sweeet! I love how it sits. It just tucks just right. Low enough got the agressive look but not slammed like a ricer idiot...man. Looks great!

What spring set up? How low is it? Love it man!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


>


 I'm now officially jealous. She's a beaut!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


>


 Didn't know Lego made bikes too


----------



## ChadH (Sep 13, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> Hey CHAD....
> 
> Your car is sweeet! I love how it sits. It just tucks just right. Low enough got the agressive look but not slammed like a ricer idiot...man. Looks great!
> 
> What spring set up? How low is it? Love it man!


Hey man,
My car came with sport suspension, so it sat kinda low. I swapped out the springs for H&R race springs, and the struts are bilstein. The ride is great and I love the look. Now, I just gotta order the DPE Engineering 19's that I want.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## cichen (Jan 24, 2005)

This is MY 05 X3 3.0.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

*New pix of M-coupe*

The pix are in the Z-series forum, just follow this link


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)




----------



## tomas3314 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi guys one from this weekend....


----------



## Laosk (Mar 6, 2005)

Two of our favorite things....one is new!
:thumbup:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is my baby


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

From autocross 4/24


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

New Goodyear Eagle F1s.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)




----------



## iplayazi (Apr 17, 2005)

Today at drumheller Alberta


----------



## E46 BMW Brett (May 17, 2005)

There she is.


----------



## E46 BMW Brett (May 17, 2005)

*Help*

ok this is really starting to piss me off how the heck do i put pictures right in the message, why is this so difficult.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Too bad it was only "mine" for about 40 minutes.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

E46 BMW Brett said:


> ok this is really starting to piss me off how the heck do i put pictures right in the message, why is this so difficult.


You attach (Manage Attachments button) it. But it can only be so large. Then do an IMG reference to the picture that is attached to show it full size in the post.


----------



## E46 BMW Brett (May 17, 2005)

ok lets try this again


----------



## E46 BMW Brett (May 17, 2005)

ok last time


----------



## E46 BMW Brett (May 17, 2005)

i give up


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

E46 BMW Brett said:


> i give up


We can always click on the pic, Brett. Why no badge?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

E46 BMW Brett said:


> i give up


You don't reference the file on your local drive. You have to reference it where it sits on the web. Right click the picture below and click properties for the URL of the location. Here:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nurburgring 05/22


----------



## E46 BMW Brett (May 17, 2005)

*Last try*










Hope it worked this time.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

I really need to get a better camera... the Treo 650 just aint workin'! These weren't planned... we were up late 1-3am... racing... thought we would stop to talk about some of the highlights! :thumbup:

By the way... love the pics people... :yikes:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> I really need to get a better camera... the Treo 650 just aint workin'! These weren't planned... we were up late 1-3am... racing... thought we would stop to talk about some of the highlights! :thumbup:
> 
> By the way... love the pics people... :yikes:


I'm not familiar with your camera, but you might try taking night pics on a "night portrait" or "night landscape" setting (if you have something like that.) It will help avoid enhancement of bright objects (like the wheels, chrome and lights) and darkening of surrounding objects. Hope that helps.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

berford said:


> I'm not familiar with your camera, but you might try taking night pics on a "night portrait" or "night landscape" setting (if you have something like that.) It will help avoid enhancement of bright objects (like the wheels, chrome and lights) and darkening of surrounding objects. Hope that helps.


The Treo 650 is a cell phone/PDA... and doesn't have any such settings


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

KrisL said:


> The Treo 650 is a cell phone/PDA... and doesn't have any such settings


Well, there you go. Never mind.


----------



## casperkat (May 24, 2005)

New here, but here's one of the Z4...










And a link to several...

Z4 picts


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

casperkat said:


> New here, but here's one of the Z4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! Nice pics all around.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

berford said:


> Well, there you go. Never mind.


LOL... thanks for the info... the phone thing is quick and easy, plus its always on me. BUT, the pics suck. I'm shopping for a good digital camera right now... in the research stages.


----------



## casperkat (May 24, 2005)

berford said:


> SWEET!!! Nice pics all around.


 Thanks. I'm sold on Zaino after last week. Gives me a chance to go hide in the garage! This weekend I'll see if a couple more coats of Z2 will add more depth.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

casperkat said:


> Thanks. I'm sold on Zaino after last week. Gives me a chance to go hide in the garage! This weekend I'll see if a couple more coats of Z2 will add more depth.


 I just got Zaino myself (starter kit plus Z8), and did my wife's OB 323i last weekend. Turn out great. Will be doing my month-old CB M3 coupe this coming weekend. Can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> LOL... thanks for the info... the phone thing is quick and easy, plus its always on me. BUT, the pics suck. I'm shopping for a good digital camera right now... in the research stages.


In case you need help, try here: http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

berford said:


> In case you need help, try here: http://www.dpreview.com/


Thanks... I have been using this sight and find it to be priceless. I'm down to 3... and should have my mind made up by this weekend. I'll be sure to post a "good" pic to break in my new camera.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

I know this thread is called "post pics of YOUR car" but i though you guy's might like this . It some gentlemen's car at mbworld.org










































Here is someone else's car who chat in the E55 section of mbworld :yikes:


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

and my favorite for last, the new M6! :yikes:


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

*Here's mine*

I just love this car


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

My M3


----------



## 540is (May 26, 2005)

Njubiee on this board:


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

The Porsche


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Miguel Shaia said:


> The Porsche


That redefines the word "machine".

Awesome. Thanks for posting.

Alex


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> I know this thread is called "post pics of YOUR car" but i though you guy's might like this . It some gentlemen's car at mbworld.org


$$$$$


----------



## moonridur (Apr 26, 2005)

*My BMW in Paris*

(Paris, Texas that is...)


----------



## Roald32 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Bimmer and the Peugeot*

My 330ci and 406 HDI 110 Estate.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Miguel Shaia said:


> My M3


Got any money for others


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

*My recent pics*

What do you think?

My Car


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

540is... that has to be one of the most awsome BMW's I've ever seen... incredible! :wow:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

zentenn said:


> What do you think?
> 
> My Car


Never met a silver Bimmer I didn't like.:thumbup:


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

berford said:


> Never met a silver Bimmer I didn't like.:thumbup:


Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

zentenn said:


> Thanks!! :thumbup:


Like mine?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Like mine?


Looks great! I really love those wheels! :thumbup:

.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Not my car, I just took the pick. Hopefully one like it with a hard roof will make these pages soon.


----------



## X3 of Miami (Oct 2, 2005)

sry bad qualityy i took these all with my RaZR...

ANGLE VIEW NOW!!!!









SIDE VIEW BEFORE:









ANGLE VIEW BEFORE:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

JDMOTO said:


> my new picture of my car with the new 19's


That is one of the most awesome pictures I've seen on the fest! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Yesterday evening with my Sony P&S :eeps:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

mullman said:


>


Is that what NC looks like? :yikes: Looks like paradise :thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

markseven said:


> Is that what NC looks like? :yikes: Looks like paradise :thumbup:


Not quite.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

markseven said:


> Is that what NC looks like? :yikes: Looks like paradise :thumbup:


Them be the Alps, boy.


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

18 X 8.5 SSR Comp with crappy camera phone


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

some recent pics of my ride. 


















​


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

JDMOTO said:


> some recent pics of my ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JDMOTO, U ROCK.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Does she know you call her that?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

bdougr said:


>


Nice ride,nice pic!!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hoppy6698 (Mar 15, 2006)

dwette said:


> I'm not speeding, I'm qualifying!


:rofl: Has that ever convinced a cop?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

berford said:


> Them be the Alps, boy.


:rofl: Haha, the snow on the mountains should have been a tipoff :eeps:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Hoppy6698 said:


> :rofl: Has that ever convinced a cop?


I'm still working on convincing the wife. The V1 is keeping cops out of my hair for now.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

mullman said:


>


Fantastic pic, Mulls! :thumbup:

.


----------



## xazncarnu7x (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

JDMOTO said:


> some recent pics of my ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride JDMOTO. I saw your post on fanatics too. Now all you gotta do is drop it!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

PixMan said:


> My 1st and so far only photos of my "entry level" 2002 530i/A Sport Premium. It also has Nav and a few other goodies, but all stock as far as I can tell. (Maybe the wheels are off another Bimmer, I don't know.)
> 
> More to come when I find the right setting, light, and TIME to do it.
> 
> M5 someday....maybe, but for now this is a good daily driver.


 I had a 2002 530i sport/premium. Great car. But what happened to your wheels? Looks like you have 525i sport wheels.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

PixMan said:


> My 1st and so far only photos of my "entry level" 2002 530i/A Sport Premium. It also has Nav and a few other goodies, but all stock as far as I can tell. (Maybe the wheels are off another Bimmer, I don't know.)
> 
> More to come when I find the right setting, light, and TIME to do it.


Don't look like any BMW wheels I've ever seen. But they're nice. Lookin' good, Pix.:thumbup:


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

although Im still picking it up from Denver next month, I guess it would not hurt to post it now

2002 M3 Cabrio Steel Grey/Black Leather :thumbup:


----------



## jet987 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Pics of my new ASA AR1 staggerred 19" wheels on silver E90*

Hi all, attached are pics of new wheels on my car (titanium silver 2006 325i Sport Package), they arrived via UPS today from tirerack.com. They are silver ASA AR1 wheels with General Exclaim UHP XL tires, rear 19" by 9.5" with 265/30WR-19 tires, front 19 x 8.5" with 235/35WR-19 tires. I got the General tires because they were the only ones in this size that can be driven in light snow, I'm in Chicago, and also these General tires are rated number 1 out of 46 tires in its category by customer feedback on tirerack. I paid $1559 including shipping. I really like the look, rides actually smoother (old set was run-flat tire setup, rougher ride), and I'm positive these wheels and tires are lighter than my stock 161s with run-flats just by picking them up off the ground this morning (My 161s are for sale now, I started a thread in the classified section a few days ago). Car is not lowered, just the Sport Package suspension, and I don't intend to lower it, I like it as is. I know it would like nice lowered, but I just don't wanna fiddle with anything else on the car for now, lowering may be in the future. Thanks to Gary at tirerack for selling me this set!


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

*OK, I figured out how to do this with more than a thumbnail.*

OK, I figured out how to do this with more than a thumbnail.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

nate said:


> Meaning, one that has never been posted


Ok, here you go - on the assembly line as it is being built:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Z4luvr said:


> OK, I figured out how to do this with more than a thumbnail.


Looks awesome in blue!

You near Austin by chance?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Ok, here you go - on the assembly line as it is being built:


Are you getting an Atom????????? :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> Are you getting an Atom????????? :thumbup:


Yup. Check out http://www.atomacrossamerica.org


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Yup. Check out http://www.atomacrossamerica.org


Love your Avatar!
I used to be a MarbleMadness champion. (both on the Amiga and the arcade version) I seem to remember finishing the last levels with over 100 seconds left.
Man I am old....:bigpimp:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bdougr said:


> Love your Avatar!
> I used to be a MarbleMadness champion. (both on the Amiga and the arcade version) I seem to remember finishing the last levels with over 100 seconds left.
> Man I am old....:bigpimp:


Too bad you're on the other coast - I have 2 arcade Marble Madness machines (and all of the conversion kits for the other System 1 games) here in the house.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Premature congratulations:thumbup:Terry! Do you have a loose ETA yet?Where will you fit the custom electronics?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Ya think it might be time to replace?


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

*new pics*



























​
enjoy!!:bigpimp:


----------



## Black_528isport (Jan 30, 2006)

JDMOTO your are nucking futs with a camera... thats awesome... work.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

JDMOTO...wow. How did you pull that off?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Clarke said:


> Premature congratulations:thumbup:Terry! Do you have a loose ETA yet?Where will you fit the custom electronics?


I'm working on a schedule now. I'll be picking it up on August 2nd. See my posts at http://www.atomacrossamerica.org


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

DarkSide said:


> JDMOTO...wow. How did you pull that off?


you like that huh... bahahaha:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Xrayted (May 26, 2006)

*My baby*

Hey guys I know this is an ordinary e36 but it is my baby, 1998 328I. I like the clean look as I do small upgrades little by little. :wahwah: 
I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

JDMOTO said:


> you like that huh... bahahaha:rofl: :rofl:


I'm just starting to learn about photography, and you are my hero! 

A few new pics of my car:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

Call said:


> Took some quick shots of my new 335i coupe the morning after:


Wow, beautiful car! :thumbup: Hey Call, how close is that photo to what Saddle looks like IRL?

Here's a recent photo of Augustine... he'll probably hit 100K before the end of the year. Please excuse the curb rash.


----------



## sweetlilbug (Sep 9, 2005)

My 1990 325i with different shoes.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Beautiful car Call. That's the color combo I plan to get if I decide on a 335i coupe.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

TopazTim325 said:


> Wow, beautiful car! :thumbup: Hey Call, how close is that photo to what Saddle looks like IRL?


I saw saddle on an E92 last week in person. The real color doesn't have the orangish tint that you see in the pictures. It is really beautiful. The only thing I don't like is that BMW puts the gray headliner in with black and saddle. I wish they would use the anthracite headliner like I have in my performance package 330i.


----------



## 2000e46 (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's mine ... Had her about 3 months.
2000 323i 5 Speed, Sport Package and Ruff Rims


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Cliff3

Now you just had to go ahead and show off that brand new, freshly detailed beauty, knowing it's near identical cousin on the East Coast is locked away from sight by the BMWEPA sheriff?


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

I JUST SMOKED OUT MY LIGHTS.. AT WORK


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

New fall pic:


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## jbcritch (Sep 27, 2006)

My old ride...but you guys havent seen her...or at least these pics...


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

JDMOTO said:


> ​


You have some astounding photography on your website. :bow:


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

my close up motion shot..


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JDMOTO said:


> (don't need multiple copies of a nice image)


How did you light this scene? It looks like there is some sort of light inside the car, or perhaps behind it (and that's probably the reflection I see coming from under the car).


----------



## Z3PcolaMikey (Nov 7, 2006)

*Beauty on the beach............*

sorry - bad linking effort.....back toThe Test Board.


----------



## LinkF1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> How did you light this scene? It looks like there is some sort of light inside the car, or perhaps behind it (and that's probably the reflection I see coming from under the car).


I am pretty sure he used multiple strobes to do this shot.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

LinkF1 said:


> I am pretty sure he used multiple strobes to do this shot.


So am I. The genesis of my question comes from this post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2016065&postcount=7


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> How did you light this scene? It looks like there is some sort of light inside the car, or perhaps behind it (and that's probably the reflection I see coming from under the car).


sorry i haven't repsonded to your question, but that shot had 5 strobes going all at once. 3 for the body one mirror my camera and one inside the cabin. All on manual setting adjusted to mix in with the ambient lighting.

this one had 4 strobes mixed with ambient lighting.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JDMOTO said:


> sorry i haven't repsonded to your question, but that shot had 5 strobes going all at once. 3 for the body one mirror my camera and one inside the cabin. All on manual setting adjusted to mix in with the ambient lighting.
> 
> this one had 4 strobes mixed with ambient lighting.
> 
> ​


Are you using any reflectors, umbrellas, or diffusers? How are you triggering the flashes?


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> Are you using any reflectors, umbrellas, or diffusers? How are you triggering the flashes?


yes I am using softboxes for my AB and umbrellas (also a lot fo sandbags lol )

I trigger them using Pocket Wizards.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JDMOTO said:


> yes I am using softboxes for my AB and umbrellas (also a lot fo sandbags lol )
> 
> I trigger them using Pocket Wizards.


I thought about going the umbrella route but decided (in the interest of portability, convenience, and the realities imposed by a Z4MC trunk) to try some Gary Fong diffusers instead. I use Nikon gear and am beginning to collect SB-800 flashes (2 for now - I should probably spring for another plus an on-camera master controller). I agree completely with your post in the other thread that additional light beyond ambient takes a photo into another dimension


----------



## quze (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all bmw fans 
This is my e30 with m50b25 engine ... my first bimmer !Hope u like it ! Btw , I am from Romania !


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

quze said:


> Hello all bmw fans
> This is my e30 with m50b25 engine ... my first bimmer !Hope u like it ! Btw , I am from Romania !


Welcome. Yes, it's gorgeous.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

A shot of my one day old Coupe after picking it up from the Performance Center in Spartanburg.


----------



## bronch (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, some amazing photos above. Well, here's mine. No strobes, no reflectors and a cheap SD700... but, it's looks good to me!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

beauport said:


> A shot of my one day old Coupe after picking it up from the Performance Center in Spartanburg.


WooHoo, you got it. Reminds me of what a kid said to his friend about my car when I slowly drove past them in a parking lot: "If I could drive that car for a day, I'd be happy for a year."


----------



## Dan318IS (Sep 1, 2006)

This is my 1991 318IS, had it since july


----------



## caylan (May 1, 2002)

beauport said:


>


Wow & congrats.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

berford said:


> WooHoo, you got it. Reminds me of what a kid said to his friend about my car when I slowly drove past them in a parking lot: "If I could drive that car for a day, I'd be happy for a year."


Yea, hard to believe its mine as it's been quite a wait. Hard not to have fun in this thing, I have a constant grin - and tomorrow I go past the 1200 mile break-in!

Caylan, thank you for your comment as well!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

One quick shot after I finished its first detailing in preparation for winter.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

beauport said:


> One quick shot after I finished its first detailing in preparation for winter.


STOP, Andy, you're killing me. j/k...it's gorgeous. Keep the pics coming (except after the snow falls--if you take it out then, I'd have to cringe a little.)


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

berford said:


> STOP, Andy, you're killing me. j/k...it's gorgeous. Keep the pics coming (except after the snow falls--if you take it out then, I'd have to cringe a little.)


See a few more here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177492

I'll post a couple too.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

jdmoto,
Like this picture you took so i thought I'd try a little something extra to it just to see how it looked.....


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Hahaha....My reeeeeaaalllly bad pics....lol...I wasn't even trying...:eeps: But this thread does not say post beautiul pics of your car so here you go...Lol


----------



## Z3PcolaMikey (Nov 7, 2006)

*Beauty on the beach............*

Here she is........just like I like 'em at the beach - top down! :thumbup:


----------



## Diddi (Dec 13, 2006)

My 520D


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Beautiful shot of the Coupe Cliff, really fine.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

beauport said:


> Beautiful shot of the Coupe Cliff, really fine.


Not likely that you wouldn't like Cliff's ride. You both get :thumbup: :thumbup: !


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

beauport said:


> Beautiful shot of the Coupe Cliff, really fine.


Thanks - is there enough isolation of the subject going on for you this time?  (85mm f1.4 @ f2 and it appears the whole car is within the band that is in focus)



berford said:


> Not likely that you wouldn't like Cliff's ride. You both get :thumbup: :thumbup: !


If I keep posting photos, I think we'll be seeing Andy on the CSL bandwagon soon.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Thanks - is there enough isolation of the subject going on for you this time?  (85mm f1.4 @ f2 and it appears the whole car is within the band that is in focus)
> 
> If I keep posting photos, I think we'll be seeing Andy on the CSL bandwagon soon.


Hey come on you two - just because I have the same car I'm still allowed to compliment the fine photography - and we're in the auto/photo forum!!

Yes Cliff, the DOF looks great, got all the car in focus and a nice bokeh for the background. I need to try a few once I can get the car through a spring detailing.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

beauport said:


> Beautiful shot of the Coupe Cliff, really fine.


Indeed! A wonderful photo and the frame adds a nice touch. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

From my recent ED. Looking forward to more pics when the car finally makes it to my garage.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Snareman said:


> From my recent ED. Looking forward to more pics when the car finally makes it to my garage.


Nice pics of my new ride. Now I can't wait.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

berford said:


> Nice pics of my new ride. Now I can't wait.


Getting alpine white also? She's a beauty!


----------



## Zoomie80 (Apr 12, 2004)

*e30 325is to e46 330ci ZHP*

First pic is an '88 325is that I owned since new until I crashed in a single car accident on 13 Feb. I lost traction in slush and ice as I changed lanes and went across two lanes, over a curb and into a concrete barrier. The left side of the car was crushed; my left shoe was pinned between the clutch pedal and lower quarter panel. Miraculously my left foot came out of the shoe unharmed. Fortunately, there weren't any other cars involved and I walked out of the car unscathed. It was a fun car, having served me well as a daily driver, autocross toy, and weekend "kiddie mobile." It was just 589 miles shy of 200,000 miles on the odometer when it was totaled.

I had planned on ordering a new 335i Coupe (6MT, Montego Blue, Natural Brown, Alum trim, PP, SP, heated seats, CA) in March with a Performance Center Delivery in May/June timeframe. Alas, that didn't happen because of the accident; I needed a new car right away and there weren't any 335i Coupes at dealer lots that fit my specs. I had already looked at a couple of M3s but the ones I saw did not fit my specs for color and option packages. I even considered an SUV (MDX, CX-9) for family duties and more convenient transportation of my road bike. But I realized I would not be happy unless I had another Bimmer.

Then, one evening, I saw an Imola Red 2006 330ci ZHP on Autotrader with only 8500 miles on it. It's spec'd with 6MT, PP, CWP, Xenons, and HK. At the test drive, I learned it had 3M clear bra on the front bumper, hood, mirrors, door edges; and a full-size spare (Pilot PS2) on an OEM wheel. I brought it home a week later. The perforated leather steering wheel and leather seats with adjustable lumbar support are incredibly comfy; the adaptive xenons are a great "safety margin" while driving at nite and the passenger mirror that tilts down in reverse is a big help as I back into my garage. The handling, power, and refinement when compared to the e30 are simply "light years" of improvement. I think I'll have this car for a while as well...

BTW, I bought my e30 at Phil SMart BMW (now BMW Seattle ) "back in the day"...this e46 was originally bought from BMW Seattle as well. Both are red w/ black leather...I guess it was just meant to be...

Cheers, 
Zoomie


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Getting alpine white also? She's a beauty!


That's correct, with saddle brown interior, SP, PP, etc.


----------



## speakeasy27 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## fastjasonbmw (Feb 28, 2007)

*Must See!*

sport package, R compound rear tires(runflats), azul blue pedals, sport seat, adjustable handle bars.:rofl:


----------



## BimmerBryce (Mar 23, 2007)

*My Black Beauty*

It is with sadness that I post these last pics of my current ride, but I must make room for another.


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## ZDon (Dec 27, 2005)

:drive: Getting ready for Bimmerfest....... I hope it's ready by Saturday AM.  Thanks again for all your hard work on setting this up Jon:thumbup:


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

old shot just finally edited.


----------



## von_zoom (May 11, 2006)

Just the two we drive everyday. Never tiresome.
vz

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e200/dochill/550_750_fronts.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JDMOTO said:


> old shot just finally edited.


Nice picture!! I'd be curious to hear some about the post pocessing on that.


----------



## Bimrpwr (May 29, 2005)

not the best pics but here we go.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice....Looking good there Bimrpwr:thumbup:


----------



## villajoe (May 14, 2006)

Just Bryce said:


> Carrolwood Village is in Tampa  Just looked very familiar with the wall height and the round lamp :dunno:


Oh, no it's on Harbour Island


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

villajoe said:


> Oh, no it's on Harbour Island


Very nice, maybe I'll run into you at Jacksons sometime :dunno:


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

tommydogsdad said:


> Those 13 hours of detailing were well spent. Your car looks fantastic!:thumbup:


Thanks! At first I didn't think Sparkling Graphite photographed too well, but when I got a look on the big screen there are some nice reflections. Not quite as good as the darker colors though. It's way better in person too.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mjames said:


>


Now *that's* some shine!


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)




----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

A few of my 328.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*A few more with new shoes*


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

sittin outside, paint looks nice, but upclose...that's a different story as this is my daily driver to school.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

No full detail or anything, just knocked the bugs off and snapped some pics.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

mjames said:


>


Thats some power shine! :bling:


----------



## PowerOv5 (May 29, 2007)

I just picked her up in May. 2008 528i. Got to love the new taillight refracted brake bars.


----------



## TopDown (May 2, 2007)

*Z4MR, Hidden Valley, CA*

After morning fog burns off


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

ive never posted a pic of my 2006 Jet Black 325i

heres one took yesterday right after a wash, cleansing, polish, and wax

http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/8948/bmw1tb3.png


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

maybe this will make things easier?...


----------



## girlracer07 (Jun 12, 2007)

*.....*


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Bought another E this weekend to bring the count to 2X 1991 318is, and 1X 1987 L6


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

My car


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

Just Bryce said:


> Bought another E this weekend to bring the count to 2X 1991 318is, and 1X 1987 L6


Look nice what is there condition?


----------



## bmw535d (Jun 16, 2007)

*Here is mine 535d*

Just bought it yesterday june 16th. 
Its a 535D E61. 
Pictures are from the dealership


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 14, 2005)

Freshly detailed


----------



## 320what? (Feb 18, 2007)

here's my old timer, for the wider audience.


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

Nice cars and good detail job.
I love the wagon's interior.


----------



## Lurch09 (Mar 5, 2007)

Got this about a week ago, to replace my totalled Bimmer...hope you like em!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Lurch, nice ride...I've always loved those wheels.


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

*for the record...*



bmw535d said:


> Just bought it yesterday june 16th.
> Its a 535D E61.
> Pictures are from the dealership


most appealing wagon i have EVER seen... :eeps:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

James740 said:


> most appealing wagon i have EVER seen... :eeps:


...then you should see the M5 Touring on display in the Munich airport.


----------



## impreza749 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice E61...I love wagons


----------



## STRTWYZ (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice work JD Moto! 

Any more new pics?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

First look here: http://picasaweb.google.com/berford/EuropeanDelivery2007?authkey=Ll8VTcr6J3w

July 5 in Munich.


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

hey guys, thought i'd be controversial hahaha (worth clicking for a close-up)


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Some pics from Euro delivery


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

berford said:


> Some pics from Euro delivery


Mr Berford - beautiful car! I haven't been watching the boards much lately and must have missed your Euro delivery. Are you back or over in Switzerland somewhere? Did you see the tragic incident on the Jungfrau a few days back? Very sad.

Good luck with the new beauty!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

beauport said:


> Mr Berford - beautiful car! I haven't been watching the boards much lately and must have missed your Euro delivery. Are you back or over in Switzerland somewhere? Did you see the tragic incident on the Jungfrau a few days back? Very sad.
> 
> Good luck with the new beauty!


Thanks. We're still in Switzerland for another week. I didn't hear about anything to do with Junfrau (don't suppose they advertise tragedies having to do with mountains much here; and we don't watch much news anyway.) We're in Zermatt, anyway. Maybe we would have heard something if we were in Lucerne. What happened!!?


----------



## HSU (Jul 15, 2007)

my first post here


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

new pix of my babies........


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

love that 540 Jimmy


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

berford said:


> Thanks. We're still in Switzerland for another week. I didn't hear about anything to do with Junfrau (don't suppose they advertise tragedies having to do with mountains much here; and we don't watch much news anyway.) We're in Zermatt, anyway. Maybe we would have heard something if we were in Lucerne. What happened!!?


6 climbers died falling when an avalance began on the Jungfrau sending them down the mountain several hundred meters. You're right, the Swiss don't try to make these events into big news.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

beauport said:


> 6 climbers died falling when an avalance began on the Jungfrau sending them down the mountain several hundred meters. You're right, the Swiss don't try to make these events into big news.


Yeah, I shought out the story after you mentioned it. It turns out they were all Swiss military, most of which were in training. I guess everyone is searching for someone to blame.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

James740 said:


> love that 540 Jimmy


thanks mate :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics Jeffrey!

:thumbup:


----------



## blitzer (Nov 5, 2007)

since i'm new.. 1 new pic of each of my homies..:rofl:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saturday photo shut!


----------



## Michael Star (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## TropicsX5 (Jan 14, 2007)

Black on Black


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my baby with her new shoes! It's pretty slammed in this picture. I was waiting for the coil overs to settle before I raised it.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Woops! Let's try it again!


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

*I know, I know. But I finally figured out how to show the entire picture. Sorry for the repetition.*


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

nice wheels what is the brand.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you like them! Radenergie R10s. Here's another picture


----------



## Erhan (Oct 28, 2007)

taken with canon 30d + 24-70f2.8L


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

my old hoss


----------



## Bama M3 (Nov 21, 2007)

My 08 335i in stunning Sparkling Graphite:


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

Taken last month on ED trip.


----------



## Erhan (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Erhan said:


>


Cool.


----------



## xxvr6corradoxx (May 1, 2007)

*...*

there great cars.. E36 and E46


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Click for high res...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just picked it up a couple of hours ago.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Lucky13 said:


> Just picked it up a couple of hours ago.


Sweet! Those are some of the best looking wheels BMW has ever made, IMO.:thumbup:


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2007)

berford said:


> Sweet! Those are some of the best looking wheels BMW has ever made, IMO.:thumbup:


Thanks. If not for the wheels, they wouldn't have sold me the car.


----------



## [rdx] (Apr 19, 2007)

It's not a bimmer; I am also aware of the screename, and it needs to be changed. Will be looking for a 99 M3 in the begining of the year.


----------



## plasmasmp (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## [rdx] (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful picture and awesome car.:thumbup:



plasmasmp said:


>


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the X3 in a couple action shots and a sig from another forum.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

plasmasmp said:


>


Fine piece of equipment.


----------



## plasmasmp (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank for the comments  I love my M Coupe!


----------



## Buildscharacter (Dec 18, 2007)

My new baby...


----------



## saintinthecity (Dec 15, 2007)

*Love my New Used BMW...2006 530 XI*


----------



## Bama M3 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fresh interior shot from earlier today:


----------



## bunnies (Nov 28, 2007)

plasmasmp said:


>


Awesome car and pic. Very nicely done. I love the lighting.


----------



## moriantrajan (Dec 23, 2007)

*keep trying on the pics*

well maybe i can get these up*:dunno:*


----------



## Minimaul (Jul 5, 2006)

My GTI.










:0


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Minimaul said:


> My GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you back it into the garage door it's sitting in front of?:dunno::rofl:


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

Im not seeing the GTI


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

My effort to be artistic


----------



## mustafa11111 (Jan 5, 2008)

this is mine:angel:


----------



## Rennsurfer (Jan 17, 2008)

*Here's my 1982 time machine... I mean, 320i.*


----------



## 84bimmer (Jan 13, 2008)

my 633csi pics do no justice


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

*Bosstones* in suburbia, what's you story?


----------



## bosstones (Mar 2, 2008)

berford said:


> *Bosstones* in suburbia, what's you story?


Well, it all started in CA where I was born...  j/k

What do you mean? Are you referring to "Old car that I miss"? I meant to post up pix of the car I picked up last November in place of the ZHP but...I started searching and don't really have any good pix of it (M Coupe) yet. I like the way some of the pix of the ZHP turned otu before I traded it in so I put those up. The coupe pix I took at delivery were a bit noisy (damn Canon S3IS ISO 400) and after noise filtering they turned out a bit soft.

Oh...and I'm new to the forum.  Been lurking for a while and finally joined up. I'm outside Chicago like yourself, too.








<img>


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

bosstones said:


> Well, it all started in CA where I was born...  j/k
> 
> What do you mean? Are you referring to "Old car that I miss"? I meant to post up pix of the car I picked up last November in place of the ZHP but...I started searching and don't really have any good pix of it (M Coupe) yet. I like the way some of the pix of the ZHP turned otu before I traded it in so I put those up. The coupe pix I took at delivery were a bit noisy (damn Canon S3IS ISO 400) and after noise filtering they turned out a bit soft.
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

2005 M3 coupe interior in Imola Red leather with BMW Individual anthracite wood trim


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

Last summer on a trip to Sonoma. We drove around through the wineries and ended up on a service road.


----------



## mmmcookies... (Jan 13, 2008)

newbie postin here  here's a couple


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

ChrisN said:


>


Nice pics. I didn't realize they altered the rear bumper in '08. Much different than my '07.


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

vexed said:


> At the harbor


Cannot believe how beautiful this car is! From someone who has owned nothing but black cars. :thumbup:


----------



## DARE (Mar 30, 2008)

I love the Aero kit


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ready for Bimmerfest.


----------



## Robbyrh10 (Dec 14, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> from today


Wow! That is just awesome! So simple, but perfect


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jon, car looks extremely clean. Once again I think I'm going to miss Bimmerfest


----------



## imolarot (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

Here are a few of the latest photoshoot..


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

Alex Baumann said:


> from today


wow. never seen that color before. looks good!``


----------



## jimmyz2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Northern Marin:


----------



## Sathees Siva (May 6, 2008)

http://satheessiva.spaces.live.com/...ntExpand=0&addCommentFocus=0&pauseSlideshow=0


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Sathees Siva said:


> http://satheessiva.spaces.live.com/...ntExpand=0&addCommentFocus=0&pauseSlideshow=0


Congratulations on your new toy. Caution: it's a beast.


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Recent shots of my 97 328iS. :thumbup:


----------

